# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Survey Request

## wmcdonald

I am completing second doctoral degree at Touro University. The research study for my Dissertation is focused on the education and training requirements for Opticians to effectively practice in the future. The survey is limited to Opticians only. If you are an Optician and would like to participate, please fill in the attached survey and return to me via email at Warren.McDonald@uncp.edu. To be counted, please submit within 2 weeks from this date. Simply mark with an X rather than circle the answers. I appreciate your efforts and hopefully, we will have a better idea of where Opticianry education needs to go from here.

Thanks in advance!
Warren

----------


## Joann Raytar

Dr. McDonald,

Just so folks know, are you looking for Licensed Opticians or open to Certified Opticians or those in non-licensed states as well?

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Jo,
In reviewing Warrren's survey it isn't only for licensed opticians.  One of the questions is "does your state require a license to practice?"

----------


## wmcdonald

I am trying to determine any common ground in education and training,and try to determine where w need to go. Anyone who calls themself an Optician is welcome.

Thanks!

----------

